# Mystery Hotrod Sprue



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The LHS recently got a good sized lot of open kits from a fellow who was moving and it has been like Christmas.....ironically at Christmas time. I got a Johan Mercedes roadster and looking thru the sprues (mostly black) was an extra. 

It looks like am MPC showrod sprue. Generic V8 but has a big front cover and may be a Ford 427 Cammer. Chassis is round tubes. One distivctive feature is the quarter eliptic front leaf springs. At least that's what it looks like. Sort of like two half leafs that bolt to the chassis on their fat end and each supports an end of the front dropped beam axle by their small end. Fiberglass bucket seats, drag chute, four mag wheel backs....



















They have nothing left of the lot that might be missing this sprue and it didn't ring any bells with them when I described it. 

I have looked through the Drastic Plastics site as well as Dave's Showrods but I can't figure out what this is from. The front end in particular is unusual. Does anyone recognize this sprue?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Well sheesh, as soon as I posted it occured to me that Ian had mentioned that his Revell Henry J came with a really so-so Cammer. A browse thru Drastic Plastics indicates that this may be the kit. I had just about everything wrong.  The quartereliptic leafs are for the back w/ full leafs on the front. It's a good thing I didn't try to put it together. 

Looks like earlier issues had a drop in carrier rear like this sprue, while later versions had a quick change rear.

I think the engine is what threw me. Most Revell engines of the era were very good while this is, well....not, as far as I can tell. 

Any additions or corrections are welcome.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The buckets look like Revell to me. Good catch!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Good point. I don't know that MPC ever did buckets like that but I can think of several Revells that had them. I actually looked through the Revell gasser instructions but I was focused on finding the peculiar front suspension, which was a red herring.

The LHS had bagged kits out Saturday from the same source. First time I've ever used one of their shopping carts. :lol: Still no sign of a Revell Henry J though.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That sounds like a good haul!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, pretty good. Earlier birds probably got the really choice stuff but there were still some OOP kits and some more common ones that would be cool to chop up, but I wouldn't want to waste a pristine kit on.

One I've never seen: Mid 80s Ford Escort by AMT. Has LH and RH drive dashboards. Sealed hood. Never knew I needed one....

R-M 59 Cadillac Seville with smooshed in roof. Always wanted to go custom on one of these and this is a perfect donor at $5.

AMT 70 Z-28
AMT 70 Chevelle SS454 times 2
AMT 49 Ford
20 Mule team wagon train. Why? Why not?
Lindberg 34 Ford PU 3n1
AMT 66 T bird
AMT 58 Edsel
70s Chevy van (Revell?)

Boxed: Johan 500k Roadster, Elvira's 58 T bird (FS), AMT 67 Impala street machine, AMT 69 Olds 442, Cannonball Run Dodge ambulance. Plus a new Meyer's Manx.

I think that's it but it's still kind of a blur. Some have minor assembly, most are new but bagged or in box. Quite a sucker punch to the wallet but could have been much worse.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

17-18 kits? I'll say that's a haul! Best I've ever seen at my LHS was 3 parts boxes @ $5 each, which I snagged of course 

Shopping cart at that LHS, eh? Maybe I'll suggest that at mine....... tell 'em they could maybe sell more kits if they have carts........ LOL!

Can't wait to see what you do with that Caddy


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, this is really unusual for my LHS. Not sure what their deal was with the guy who brought all these kits in. I'd say they just bought them as a lot and cheap. 

I've got two ideas on the Caddy. One would be to shorten it into a 2 seater like the '53 Cadillac Lemans. Or leave it full length and move the dash/windshield to the back seat, making room for a V-16 or two V-8s. Might be a roadster or hardtop. To me, the nose needs work...it doesn't match the tail. Maybe some huge Dagmars and streamlining.

Cadillac has had some extreme concept cars over the decades and either of these versions would fit right in.


----------

